# Best bloodline for hog hunting?



## TedH71 (Jun 13, 2011)

Been wondering if I should investigate the American Staffordshire Terrier for obvious reasons but am willing to look into ideal American Pit Bull Terrier bloodlines for hog catching. Anyone have good recommendations?


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello TedH71 maybe this is something for you?
Bryant's Red Devils Old Family Red Nose Pit Bull Breeders/Kennels in Georgia Red Nose Pitbull Puppies for Sale

http://www.southerninfernokennels.com/


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Seems like most quality game lines with hard mouths do really well.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

Yellow/mayday


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No to Am Staffs.... Yes to APBTs.... Dogs that have very high prey drive and hard mouths do well. A lot of folks use OFRN dogs but many excell at it.


----------



## tacomabandit (Jul 23, 2010)

I know of some hard amstaffs that would get the job done.


----------



## Pantherman (Feb 12, 2015)

Look at the bloodlines that will give you a 65-70 bulldog. OFRN, mayday or jackson's bloodline are a few examples.


----------



## Gator1275 (Aug 21, 2015)

Turtlebuster has worked well in our hog catching in past..been several yrs. now..but was very good catch dogs..for runners we used turtle\ weimarner..


----------

